# Éditeur de script, script pour fermer TOUT les applications



## Masterdumas (10 Juin 2015)

Bonjour, 
je voudrais savoir s'il est possible avec un script (applescript sur macbook pro) d'ouvrir d'un coup toute les applications sur l'ordinateur de la personne.

Je sais que "Tell" peut le faire mais je ne connais *pas* 
le script pour les ouvrir toute. (À L'AIDE!!!)

Merci


----------



## xbuilder (10 Juin 2015)

Bonjour,
Le titre est contradictoire avec le contenu de votre post.
Voulez-vous ouvrir toutes les applications ou les fermer ?
Bonne journée.


----------



## Masterdumas (10 Juin 2015)

xbuilder a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Le titre est contradictoire avec le contenu de votre post.
> Voulez-vous ouvrir toutes les applications ou les fermer ?
> Bonne journée.


Désolé, je voulais dire, toute les fermer en même temps.


----------



## Locke (10 Juin 2015)

Tu trouves ça avec Google, par exemple là... http://www.youtips.com/fr/mac/comme...-les-applications-dont-vous-navez-pas-besoin/ ...ou en fouinant... https://www.google.fr/?gws_rd=ssl#q=script+pour+fermer+toutes+les+applications+apple ...


----------



## xbuilder (10 Juin 2015)

Si cela vous intéresse, j'ai développé un outil pour construire des applications Mac facilement. Dans les exemples, il y a une application qui s'appelle AppList qui affiche la liste des applications, des accessoires, et des démons.

Voici le lien pour cette application qui a été construite par cet IDE.

https://app.box.com/s/43hiiz8uakvwp5xxtm6enklq64gylvfl

Si elle est lancée depuis le répertoire Téléchargements, elle se déplacera automatiquement vers le dossier Applications.

Bonne journée.


----------



## Masterdumas (10 Juin 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Tu trouves ça avec Google, par exemple là... http://www.youtips.com/fr/mac/comme...-les-applications-dont-vous-navez-pas-besoin/ ...ou en fouinant... https://www.google.fr/?gws_rd=ssl#q=script+pour+fermer+toutes+les+applications+apple ...


Sa ne marche pas, j'utilise éditeur de script et non automator


----------



## Locke (10 Juin 2015)

Masterdumas a dit:


> Sa ne marche pas, j'utilise éditeur de script et non automator


Le but de la manoeuvre est bien de fermer toutes les applications ouvertes, alors pourquoi faire un blocage avec Automator qui fera ça très bien ?


----------



## Masterdumas (10 Juin 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Le but de la manoeuvre est bien de fermer toutes les applications ouvertes, alors pourquoi faire un blocage avec Automator qui fera ça très bien ?


Oui, mais je veux mettre plus qu'un script et j'utilise de préférence éditeur de script alors tu comprend.


----------



## zeltron54 (10 Juin 2015)

Bonsoir,
Essai ça :

tell application "System Events"
   set appList to bundle identifier of every application process ¬
     whose background only is false and name is not "Finder"
end tell
repeat with cApp in appList
   quit application id cApp
end repeat

Mais je trouve que automator, en temps que service, serais quand même plus pratique pour ça...
Enfin ! ! !


----------



## Masterdumas (10 Juin 2015)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Essai ça :
> 
> tell application "System Events"
> ...


Merci, je pourrais enfin réussir se que je voulais faire. Mon but est de faire une "application" qui, lorsque ton ordi lag, il redémarre sans avoir a cliquer sur "redémarrer" Merci beaucoup à tous pour votre aide.


----------



## subsole (11 Juin 2015)

Masterdumas a dit:


> but est de faire une "application" qui, lorsque ton ordi lag, il redémarre sans avoir a cliquer sur "redémarrer" Merci beaucoup à tous pour votre aide.


Je vote pro l'achat de RAM ou pour un _purge_ avec le Terminal


----------

